# Googles Porkie Pies



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I googled today for the nicest villages in Buckinghamshire.

It listed three which I will not name in case some members live there lol but all three were just the run of the mill places, nothing outstanding at all. Actually one of them was a town not a village and that was awful.

Thanks Google for nowt !!

Dave


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

DJMotorhomer said:


> I googled today for the nicest villages in Buckinghamshire.
> 
> It listed three which I will not name in case some members live there lol but all three were just the run of the mill places, nothing outstanding at all. Actually one of them was a town not a village and that was awful.
> 
> ...


I just did the same on Google and it came up with some nice places.

http://www.berksandbuckslife.co.uk/...ire-that-are-almost-too-picturesque-1-4372511

Hope yours didn't come up with Milton Keynes?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

We lived in Chalfont St Giles for over 20 years before moving down to Dorset. I would consider it as one of the nicest villages in Bucks.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Google and Microsoft are actively changing the world to their ideal. Like Hollywood and history. But we are the mugs.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Visitors guide to England (note, not Scotland or NI or Wales). North Yorkshire Dales, Lake district, Devon and Cornwall. Dont bother with the rest.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Many, many years ago we bought an old ring bound atlas of GB. Every village we passed through in a car, and liked, we added a tick. Every village we didn't, we put a cross.

Our reason was that over the years our memory becomes blurred and we tend to forget. Yes, it's possible that places extend and change character, but it kept us amused.

When we moved from Cambridgeshire to East Sussex we saw a house on the net and checked the atlas. It had a tick. We've not regretted the move.

I was talking to my nephew who wanted a business in the SW and told him what we did.. Turns out he took the suggestion to heart and he's now successfully established.

.


----------

